# Deckers



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

First time in a ducky or first time on Deckers? There's a small sieve right before the chutes I've noticed before, but you'd have to paddle over and be out of your boat to get to it, so no real danger

Brave kid!


----------



## wyomoose (Jul 26, 2011)

He has been in a ducky on lakes a little bit and a little bit in moving water in another ducky. It was a little tomcat that was pretty tippy. Tomorrow he is taking a nrs that is a bit wider.


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

I'm not saying Deckers is difficult or really dangerous, but the chute section--I imagine--would be frightening for a little guy. I think there's a video or two you could check out (Google "deckers chutes kayak") before deciding.

From some moving water experience to Deckers at 500 is a pretty big step.
(Not checking the flow--was around that last time I looked tho.)


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

Deckers at ~700 cfs is pretty straightforward but there will be some decent waves. My son logged a lot of runs on this section in an IK and then his kayak and it is a great place to get comfortable in moving water. However the water is cold so dress appropriately. I would advise against running the Chutes with kid until he gets more time in his boat. I would suggest putting in at Scraggy View and taking out above the Chutes. There is a nice take-out 1/4 to 1/2 mile above or you can even take out right above the Chutes and carry up an embankment.

The flow has been pretty consistent at around 700 the past few days but word on the street is that is will go to 1000 Tuesday and Wednesday and between now and then is unpredictable. The dam people don't really offer up flows until the morning of any given day.

Good luck, have fun and be safe.


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

One more comment. Between Scraggy View and the Chutes there are many places to take out should the day not be what you were hoping for. There will be a lot of traffic so hitching a ride to your vehicle if you cut your trip short shouldn't be a problem.

It is 53 degrees in Conifer right now and stormy and tomorrow is expected to be similar so be prepared for chilly conditions.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

How would Deckers be for SUP practice? I have done the runs above and below Salida at flows up to about 2500, but at 3500 I don't feel comfortable taking the board out on the Ark....Deckers a good option? Last time I did it I was in an inner tube on Labor Day.

Solid Whitewater boater and pretty good on the SUP. Is it going to be shallow and boring or does it speed up and get a few waves at current levels?

Thanks


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

Wyomoose,
As I have thought about this today I have to agree with the above post that Deckers in these conditions is probably a stretch for a 9-year old with minimal moving water experience unless the youngster is superbly hardly and decked out in a full wetsuit, helmet, etc. It was cold and hailed today in the Evergreen/Conifer area. The waves will be daunting for kid in an IK that hasn't experienced anything like that before. But keep Deckers in mind since it is a great place to gain water legs. I would watch for flows in the 300-400 range with sunny skies and hit it. Your kid will love it. The myriad of tubers would scoff at my comments, but it is supposed to be fun and you want a good experience all around.

lmyers,
If you are taking your SUP down runs above and below Salida at up to 2500 Deckers will be a breeze, but should still be some fun for you at the 700+ level. You can make long runs depending on your put-in and take-out points. Mostly it will be pretty fast current but there are some good waves, small drops and maneuvers. Then if you are really feeling it you can head down Waterton!!! I know it would give me fits having only been on a SUP once in a calm ocean bay.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks. Had a blast kayaking Browns today. Thinking about something more mellow tomorrow.


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

A good deckers intro run is actually above deckers. You can put in at the big fishing spot boukder. Then run down to deckers and take out just past the store and bridge. All told maybe 39 minutes but one good class 2. Good section for running laps with a couple cars.


----------



## wyomoose (Jul 26, 2011)

We went to deckers with no major issues. We floated pretty much just the flat water with him from what i think is the first fee area below a bridge down to the second campground. The day got kinda cold and the lighting came in so we packed it in. The tubers need to learn how to wear life jackets. Walmart float tube maybe 30 bucks, no Walmart cheap life jacket almost meant really bad news for 3 tubers we watched bif it in a little white water.


----------

